# Patrolman George Nissen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*George Nissen*
Stone Park Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Thursday, March 12, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 51

*Tour:* 27 years

*Badge #* 33

*Cause:* Assault

*Incident Date:* 2/13/2005

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* Sentenced to 3 years

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman George Nissen succumbed to injuries sustained 10 years earlier when he was assaulted while attempting to break up a large fight on February 13th, 2005.

He had responded with other officers to the disturbance at a bar at 1622 North Manheim Road. As Patrolman Nissen approached one of the subjects in the fight he was attacked and thrown to the ground, striking his head on the pavement.

He initially believed he was okay but a short time later during his shift he began to feel ill. He was taken to a local hospital the following day where it was discovered he had suffered a concussion, which resulted in several surgeries. He suffered a serious complication during one of the surgeries which resulted in him becoming a paraplegic and unable to speak. He passed away as a result of his injuries on March 12th, 2015.

Patrolman Nissen had served in law enforcement for 27 years. He is survived by his daughter.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Christopher Pavini
Stone Park Police Department
1629 N Mannheim Road
Stone Park, IL 60165

Phone: (708) 450-3216

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22419-patrolman-george-nissen#ixzz3VEyx0930


----------

